# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Heath Ledger found dead in NYC at age 28

## avalanche22

dude was good actor dont no him but that sucks

----------


## l2elapse

and where did you hear this rumor

----------


## avalanche22

just came on the news.found dead at 340 in is ny appt.

----------


## l2elapse

just searched it, its on wikipedia as well. Says high amounts of *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* in the blood stream, wow

----------


## avalanche22

what a idiot he is way to young had everything you could need.i just heard it was from drugs to.its a shame that he took his own life from a drug

----------


## number twelve

sucks...there is gonna be even more hype around the newly finished batman movie now. i would never have expected him to be into that kinda stuff

----------


## BodyByAAS

what a moron...ahh well... probably better to be known as an idiot who died of a *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* OD then "hey aren'y you that guy who licked his hand to rail that guy in Brokeback Mountain"??


HAHAH

----------


## shifty_git

thats sad man - dude was a good actor

----------


## bazerk

The article I read from CNBC said there were pills "shrewn around him", I am suspecting a possible suicide. He has a 2 year old daughter too, she is the one that will suffer.

----------


## avalanche22

yea he was the man in that movie were he was a knight forgot the name of it.my x girl always wanted to bang him lol

----------


## StoneGRMI

Nowhere is saying *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.*. He was found less than 2 hours ago, how would they have autopsy records? RIP.

----------


## kaberle_15

It's always shocking hearing about a famous person who died

----------


## StoneGRMI

He's the new Joker in the upcoming Batman. Gonna be weird watching that one...

----------


## avalanche22

yea they are saying the maid said there were pills around him.

----------


## shifty_git

> yea he was the man in that movie were he was a knight forgot the name of it.my x girl always wanted to bang him lol


a knights tale...

----------


## StoneGRMI

He was found dead in Mary-Kate Olsens apartment!

----------


## ottomaddox

I'll always remember him in Lords of Dogtown. RIP. What a shame.

----------


## Amorphic

wtf really?

i call BS until its confirmed.

----------


## IM MACHO

wow!! this is terrible!!

----------


## StoneGRMI

> wtf really?
> 
> i call BS until its confirmed.


Dude, turn on the news or go to any news website...

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movi...ead/index.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,324696,00.html
http://www.tmz.com/

----------


## Amorphic

> Dude, turn on the news or go to any news website...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movi...ead/index.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,324696,00.html
> http://www.tmz.com/


im in denial, leave me alone :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BodyByAAS

> just searched it, its on wikipedia as well. Says high amounts of *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* in the blood stream, wow



Says *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* right here  :What?:

----------


## Fordfan01

all ive heard is sleeping pills where found near the body no one will know for sure until an autopsy is done damn shame good actor

----------


## ottomaddox

Who knows what concoction of drugs he had in his system that led to his rather sudden demise.

----------


## pumpd4lif

> wtf really?
> 
> i call BS until its confirmed.


it is true and they are suspecting drug use but not yet confirmed until the coroners report comes back

----------


## sorel_C

it sounds like a movie hype stradegy. , but i doubt the directers would go as far as killing thier main villian,,,,, or would they...?

----------


## ottomaddox

What I really want to know is why was he in Mary/Kate and Ashley apartment, or was he in their building?


The apartment is owned by the actress Mary-Kate Olsen, The New York Times reported.

----------


## StoneGRMI

> What I really want to know is why was he in Mary/Kate and Ashley apartment, or was he in their building?
> 
> 
> The apartment is owned by the actress Mary-Kate Olsen, The New York Times reported.


They're retracting that now: http://www.tmz.com/2008/01/22/nypd-c...tes-apartment/

----------


## ottomaddox

But Tmz as a source of information?????????? I trust CNN, not TMZ

From People Magazine:
Subletting from Mary-Kate Olsen
The New York Times also reports that the apartment in which he was found is owned by Mary-Kate Olsen. 

A source tells PEOPLE Ledger was subletting the apartment from Olsen. "It was Mary Kate’s apartment. This is bad news. Someone found dead from an overdose in your apartment is very, very bad," the source close to Olsen tells PEOPLE.

----------


## BodyByAAS

> They're retracting that now: http://www.tmz.com/2008/01/22/nypd-c...tes-apartment/



hmm Must have been Ashley olsen's  :Shrug:

----------


## goodcents

Live fast die young and bang alot of chics before you go :Smilie:

----------


## StoneGRMI

> But Tmz as a source of information?????????? I trust CNN, not TMZ
> 
> From People Magazine:
> Subletting from Mary-Kate Olsen
> The New York Times also reports that the apartment in which he was found is owned by Mary-Kate Olsen. 
> 
> A source tells PEOPLE Ledger was subletting the apartment from Olsen. "It was Mary Kates apartment. This is bad news. Someone found dead from an overdose in your apartment is very, very bad," the source close to Olsen tells PEOPLE.


I'm watching CNN and they just said that the NYPD is retracting that statement as well. The apartment had no connection to Mary-Kate.

----------


## DSM4Life

NEW YORK - Heath Ledger was found dead Tuesday at a downtown Manhattan apartment, and police said drugs may have been a factor. The Australian-born actor was 28. Police said Ledger was naked in his bed with an unknown number of sleeping pills near the body.

Ledger had an appointment for a massage at a residence in the tony SoHo neighborhood, NYPD spokesman Paul Browne said. A housekeeper who went to let him know the massage therapist had arrived found him dead at 3:26 p.m.

A large crowd of paparazzi and gawkers began gathering Tuesday evening outside the building on an upscale block, where several police officers guarded the door. The medical examiner's office planned an autopsy on Wednesday, spokeswoman Ellen Borakove said.

While not a marquee movie star, Ledger was a respected, award-winning actor who took his craft seriously rather than cashing in on his heartthrob looks. He was nominated for an Oscar for his performance as a gay cowboy in "Brokeback Mountain," where he met Michelle Williams, who played his wife in the film. The two had a daughter, Matilda, and lived together in Brooklyn until they split up last year.

Ledger most recently appeared in "I'm Not There," in which he played one of the many incarnations of Bob Dylan  as did Cate Blanchett, whose performance in that film earned an Oscar nomination Tuesday for best supporting actress.

Ledger had finished filming his role as the Joker this year in "The Dark Knight," a sequel to 2005's "Batman Begins."

He's had starring roles in "A Knight's Tale" and "The Patriot," and played the suicidal son of Billy Bob Thornton in "Monster's Ball." He also played a heroin addict in the 2006 Australian film "Candy."

Before settling down with Williams, Ledger had relationships with actresses Heather Graham and Naomi Watts. He met Watts while working on "The Lords of Dogtown," a fictionalized version of a cult classic skateboarding documentary, in 2004.

Ledger was born in 1979 in Perth, in western Australia, to a mining engineer and a French teacher, and got his first acting role playing Peter Pan at age 10 at a local theater company. He began acting in independent films as a 16-year-old in Sydney and played a cyclist hoping to land a spot on an Olympic team in a 1996 television show, "Seat."

After several independent films, Ledger moved to Los Angeles at age 19 and co-starred opposite Julia Stiles in "10 Things I Hate About You," a teen comedy reworking of "The Taming of the Shrew." His movie career caught on soon after that, culminating with his Academy Award nomination for "Brokeback Mountain."

"Dark Knight" director Christopher Nolan said earlier this month that Ledger's performance as the Joker would be wildly different than Jack Nicholson's memorable turn in 1989's "Batman."

"It was a very great challenge for Heath," Nolan had said. "He's extremely original, extremely frightening, tremendously edgy. A very young character, a very anarchic presence that taps into a lot of our basic fears and panic."

----------


## Flagg

Shit, that's ****ing crazy. I remember him in Monsters Ball, awesome actor. That's what fame can do to some people though.

----------


## TonyM

real shame man, RIP

----------


## DSM4Life

Blah, i posted this in the news section because ITS NEWSSSS 

Rant off

----------


## Lexed

I loved him in Knights tale

----------


## DSM4Life

He is hot. dont you think Lex

----------


## Lexed

sorry dsm but not as hot as u

----------


## DSM4Life

> sorry dsm but not as hot as u


That goes without saying.

----------


## Lexed

I heard he was supposed to play joker in the new batman

----------


## PEWN

lexed is very picky....

----------


## DSM4Life

> I heard he was supposed to play joker in the new batman


True

----------


## StoneGRMI

> I heard he was supposed to play joker in the new batman


It's already done filming so he'll still play the joker.

----------


## Amorphic

> It's already done filming so he'll still play the joker.


to rave reviews as well. apparently his role as the joker overshadows christian bale as batman.

from the previews i saw, he played the role fantastically

----------


## StoneGRMI

> to rave reviews as well. apparently his role as the joker overshadows christian bale as batman.
> 
> from the previews i saw, he played the role fantastically




He looks pretty freaky in it! Supposed to be a darker Joker with less of a sense of humor...the not-so joker.

----------


## Amorphic



----------


## dedic8ed1

All that money and they have nothing to do with it but overdose on drugs,fukin people man unbelievable.

----------


## Amorphic

> All that money and they have nothing to do with it but overdose on drugs,fukin people man unbelievable.


i think he was depressed for a while after his split from his fiancee(?) and having a kid.

still sucks though.

----------


## DSM4Life

> i think he was depressed for a while after his split from his fiancee(?) and having a kid.
> 
> still sucks though.


Wife?! he is in love with Jack Twist !!!

----------


## Amorphic

> Wife?! he is in love with Jack Twist !!!


whoops, my bad.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Guess there won't be a Broke Back Mountain II

----------


## kman

Good actor, feel bad for his family and little girl. Don't think I could joke on someone after they pass, even if I did not like or know them.

----------


## kfrost06

I heard that, pretty crazy. Yet another reason to never mess with rec drugs. I don't know if it was suicide or accidental but self medicating with those types of drugs can be deadly. He left a young daughter behind that will never know her dad, such a shame.

----------


## avalanche22

yea i am not sure why people would joke,but to each his own

----------


## StoneGRMI

This is an awesome picture. I'm glad for him that it appears as if his last movie made will be a success and a movie that will show off his great acting skills.

----------


## soccer#3

rest in peace

----------


## domeyeahaigh

may he RIP...it is really shocking for some reason

http://media.whysoserious.com/TDK_TRL2_best.mov 

thats the trailer for the new dark knight movie...looks wicked cool and i am very excited to see this...almost looks scary ya know?

----------


## Lexed

I was watching tv and they said he had sleeping problems ever since he broke up with his wife. He said in a interview that he takes pill to help him sleep at night because he has anxiety attacks. They say it was just a accidental overdose

----------


## G-1000

But lets spend all are money and resources on stopping the steroid ring. But let the reg drugs go with out being spoken about in moths.

----------


## convalescence69

I feel pretty bad about this...

----------


## auslifta

Its a real shock and a terrible shame, i followed his career, and he stars in one of my top 3 movies 'Two hands.' a real artist that chose movies that he took an interest and not just to cash in.
All allergations that he overdosed on rec drugs are hype until ortopsey. i feel for his daughter

----------


## RA

edit

----------


## Dukkit

im bummed. now i cant wait to see and appreciate his joker role.

----------


## RA

edit

----------


## thegodfather

If anyone saw the movie 'Candy', and if he did in fact die from a *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* overdose, that would certainly be ironic.

----------


## BodyByAAS

> Anyone have a link to where it says he actually had *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* in his system?


i guess it was just prescription and over the counter sleeping pills

----------


## StoneGRMI

> i guess it was just prescription and over the counter sleeping pills


Yep. That's all they've found BY him. It takes a week or two for toxicology reports to come back so anyone that says he was high on *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* is just speculating.

----------


## RA

That will teach me to double check what people say...

----------

